# Hello Kitty in Adelaide



## billy_cakes (Feb 8, 2009)

Does anyone know if the adelaide counters are definatly getting the hello kitty collection? Or is it going to be like heatherette and only come to sydney and melbs?


----------



## tana2210 (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Does anyone know if the adelaide counters are definatly getting the hello kitty collection? Or is it going to be like heatherette and only come to sydney and melbs?_

 
Im in  adelaide and yes they are I have spoken to the MA several times about it the release date is the 12th March

Hope this helps


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 8, 2009)

Actually it should be 16th March, 12th March is apparently the pre launch party... Although The Aus MAC website is saying it's being released in Feb... I will find out tomorrow for sure...


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Actually it should be 16th March, 12th March is apparently the pre launch party... Although The Aus MAC website is saying it's being released in Feb... I will find out tomorrow for sure..._

 
Yeah, I agree.. 16th March it is and 12th is the party!


----------



## tana2210 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi spoke to MA today i was told the wrong date... so 16th it is
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks for correcting me i wouldve have been irratated if id gone on the 12th.

 I go thru david jones though and my invite for the pre release is the 11th which i confirmed today...
Is myers the 12th?

Also i was old DJs are limting the number attending to 15-25 anyone know about myer?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 9, 2009)

The MUA I spoke to in Parramatta Myer said their launch party will be like 10 people.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Okay, Adelaide Myer is the 11th and there's only 18 spots left!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 9, 2009)

Wonder if 'Daniel' is going to be there?


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 9, 2009)

There is going to be a male model, yes.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 9, 2009)

^^ Urgh, he is freaky!!


----------



## tana2210 (Feb 28, 2009)

anyone know how many spots are let at DJ's night? i have a friend who is interested buts its to late to ring now lolz


----------



## *lolly (Mar 4, 2009)

Anyone know what the AUD prices would be like for the Hello Kitty Collection???

P.S I'll be attending the VIP Hello Kitty Launch at Myer on the 11th


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 4, 2009)

check out my blog. prices are on there a bit further down the page... (I'm too lazy to copy and paste LOL)
Hope to c u at the preview night too! Should be a fun night!


----------



## *lolly (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_check out my blog. prices are on there a bit further down the page... (I'm too lazy to copy and paste LOL)
Hope to c u at the preview night too! Should be a fun night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for that Melz!! And wow I'm LOVING your blog! I've got a massive lemming list now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yep I'll be there next Wednesday, I think we have to wait outside the North Tce entrance at 6pm - is that correct?? I'm going to be spending an absolute fortune... mainly on the accessories!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 4, 2009)

Baby Chicken - are you going to the Myer launch too?  For some reason I thought you were going to the DJ's one...

If you are that means that there's at least three specktra girls going to the Myer launch! Yay! (me, you and *lolly)

Anyone else going to the Myer Adelaide launch?

*lolly - last time we entered via the Gawler Place entrance (the one where you can go up to myer or down to the food court), so I guess it's the same deal this time?


----------



## *lolly (Mar 4, 2009)

*MrsMay - *I was told by the SA when I booked and paid for the event that they'll be letting people through the North Tce entrance of Myer... but I might give them a buzz tomorrow and confirm so I'll report back


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_*MrsMay - *I was told by the SA when I booked and paid for the event that they'll be letting people through the North Tce entrance of Myer... but I might give them a buzz tomorrow and confirm so I'll report back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks hun!

I was so distracted when I paid for my rsvp that I even forgot to ask what date it was lol... let alone any other details!

I rang my MA when I got back to work and said... "um, Tess? I forgot to ask what date the HK launch is lol..."

The specktra girls should be easy to pick as there is only going to be like 20 people or something like that...


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 5, 2009)

I would've probably preffered to go to the Dj's one, I like more of the girls there, plus I'd like to see what they do for a preview night, but I always go to myer for the points LOL! Kinda sad but hey free $20 every quarter! 
Not sure where to go to be honest, I also would have thought Gawler place from previous times. I'll ring up tomorrow coz I wanna get some grand duos lol... If they haven't sold out!


----------



## tana2210 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi girls, for anyone attending DJs they just called to confirm and I've been told we wait at the Charles Street Entrance


----------



## *lolly (Mar 6, 2009)

So I called MAC in Myer (City) and the girl that answered was very nice, I think her name was Belinda (?), anyway she said that for those booked in, we'll be getting a confirmation call closer to the day to confirm where to meet/wait. She also said that the event will be in a function room upstairs and that it's going to be super fun - CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ ooh thanks for that hun!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_So I called MAC in Myer (City) and the girl that answered was very nice, I think her name was Belinda (?), anyway she said that for those booked in, we'll be getting a confirmation call closer to the day to confirm where to meet/wait. She also said that the event will be in a function room upstairs and that it's going to be super fun - CAN'T WAIT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, thats sounds really cool. I can't wait. Also IF (and only if) they receive their grandduos early, they will apparantly be on show as well. But that depends on the stock being there! YAY!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Wow, thats sounds really cool. I can't wait. Also IF (and only if) they receive their grandduos early, they will apparantly be on show as well. But that depends on the stock being there! YAY!_

 

shit.  I am hoping to skip Grand Duos.... maybe I can completely ignore them in a fit of Kitty madness? *prays to MAC gods*


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_shit. I am hoping to skip Grand Duos.... maybe I can completely ignore them in a fit of Kitty madness? *prays to MAC gods*_

 
Knowing how much you love blushes, you need more than praying, hun. You need a major hypnotherapy


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Knowing how much you love blushes, you need more than praying, hun. You need a major hypnotherapy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Thanks for that vote of confidence Nat


----------



## Brie (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey, I didn't  know where to post but there was an Aussie price list floating around here somewhere??? I cannot find it.... Any help


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ Certainly is m'dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f241/m...d-stock-52325/


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_





Thanks for that vote of confidence Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 MrsMay, I got to check GD out today.. When I was playing with them, I thought about you!  I don't think you'd be able to resist them


----------



## Brie (Mar 9, 2009)

sorry i mean for Hello Kitty, lol. ( i didn't mention that part)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ I posted prices in one of the threads and now I can't find it


----------



## Brie (Mar 9, 2009)

lol i found it on a blog now, well except for the accessories prices ??? Which is kind of what i want to see lol!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2009)

Same! I found the make up prices, but what I wanna know is how much that kind of large cosmetic case is coz I want it


----------



## Brie (Mar 9, 2009)

yeah i think i want the brush set. 
Also does any one order from that all cosmetics warehouse site?? what are they like?


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 10, 2009)

Okay those going to Myers, we will be meeting at the stephens plac entrance at 6pm, then taken off to a special room (where they will tease and taunt us and probably probe us will glitter eyeliners and lipsticks...) LOL


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Okay those going to Myers, we will be meeting at the stephens plac entrance at 6pm, then taken off to a special room (where they will tease and taunt us and probably probe us will glitter eyeliners and lipsticks...) LOL_

 





 yup, Tess rang me this morning too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oooh... I would be quite happy to be prodded with glitter liners as some of those babies (if not all) will be coming home with meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## *lolly (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Okay those going to Myers, we will be meeting at the stephens plac entrance at 6pm, then taken off to a special room (where they will tease and taunt us and probably probe us will glitter eyeliners and lipsticks...) LOL_

 
Got the confirmation call this morning too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So excited!! Just don't know where I'm going to park! Anyone else driving into the city??


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey ladies - have fun at the Adelaide HK launch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would've loved to have gone but it appears I will be running around a netball court instead tonight. I'm cursing my stupidity. lol.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_Got the confirmation call this morning too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So excited!! Just don't know where I'm going to park! Anyone else driving into the city??_

 
I am driving!

last time it was a bitch to get parking so I parked in the carpark across the road from Harris Scarfe on Grenfell street.... I cant remember the name of it - could have been the Wyatt St carpark?  they are open until midnight.

The myer centre carpark isnt open past 6pm on wednesday nights.


----------



## *lolly (Mar 11, 2009)

^ thanks for that, i'll have to check it out, otherwise i'll park at central market(because its cheap there) and then take the free tram in to rundle...


----------

